# Expired Oil Filter



## garychan (Jun 6, 2009)

I just bought a new oil filter from Minuteman VW in Bedford, MA and noticed the expiration date was November 15, 2009.
Should I return it?


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Expired Oil Filter (garychan)*

An expiration date on a filter is almost to funny. But seriously, the only time sensitive part is the seal ring and maybe the anti-drain back valve. The idea is that they can't sell it past that date and expect full service from the time sensitive parts.
I'd say the filter would easily be good for 2 years past the expiration date as the product is intended by the manufacturer to give it's complete service life once sold.


_Modified by stratclub at 1:33 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## garychan (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Expired Oil Filter (stratclub)*

Thanks for the reply.
I actually did the change earlier today and used the expired filter.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Expired Oil Filter (garychan)*

Not heard of that?
I've seen the manufactured date, only time seen the expiry is on rubber bushes.


----------

